# Stumpy



## sleevecc (Nov 30, 2015)

"Stumpy" the grumpy snow man,, LMAO,,,, about 6 inches tall and 5 in diameter on the bottom,, American Holly. live edge on top with the hat being burned in,, the features are ground coffee,, OB finish

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2015)

Ho, Ho, Ho... Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

Frosty the snowman, was a very grumpy soul....
with a corncob nose and....ahh..you get the gist...

Very cool....


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2015)

That is cool.


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 30, 2015)

Boy the gals would snach those off the shelf around here.....neat !


----------



## sleevecc (Dec 1, 2015)

Grrr hey all that snowman there what do you guys think is a fair price to sell something like that? I have people asking and have no clue nor have I ever sold any of my work?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 1, 2015)

I thought of squashing 3 marshmallows. Then I thought, can't buy that for mom, her stupid dog would mistake that for one of those chew toys you shove a treat into.

It is cute, maybe $10-14 bucks, however holly and American trade time demand more dollars. Try using some cheap maple without the live edge. Most shoppers miss the detail you spent time on. Sell them at the wine store, higher class clientele. What does someone else think?

Just thought, angry Santa....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey sleevecc , can mount the snowman on one of the wine stoppers......got a believe these lady folk would use em on the Christmas parties..........just think'n


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

I would think quite a bit more than that for something that size. I'll ask the Mrs. what she would expect to pay for that... she loves that kind of stuff!


----------



## Kayakerjim (Dec 4, 2015)

I try to get my materials cost + $15/hr turning time. I usually don't get that but that is my starting point for pricing. Prices will vary greatly from area to area.


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2015)

I was thinking about $30-$35. Very cool piece, I know my wife would buy one if she saw it. Tony


----------

